# Updated SCB Recon Build.....



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Pics from about a week ago. Must say Eric and staff have it looking AWESOME! Last is from Saturday when we water tested it, one hell of a ride!


----------



## Cypress jaws (Mar 29, 2012)

Wowzzzzaaaa!!!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Holly Shhbleep!


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome sled, Eric hits another one out of the park.


----------



## Spartan6.4 (Mar 5, 2013)

Awesome looking rig!!!!


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Sexy!!


----------



## Mt. Houston Marine (Jun 15, 2011)

*After just looking at it, I think I need a cigarette !!!*


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Mt. Houston Marine said:


> *After just looking at it, I think I need a cigarette !!!*


I agree


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I need a shower after thinking of how hot all that black will get.
He builds a great boat though.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## Goofyboots (Jun 21, 2013)

This must be the one I saw at the Clear Lake boat ramp Saturday. Thing was bad arse.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Goofyboots said:


> This must be the one I saw at the Clear Lake boat ramp Saturday. Thing was bad arse.


Yes Sir, thats the one! Put in around 1:30 and Eric, my fiancÃ©, and myself were out there for about an hour. Water test was awesome as expected, just waiting on back bench to finish up at upholstery(change order), trailer graphics, and trolling motor to hook up.


----------



## aggiefishinDr (Sep 1, 2005)

I have always really liked these boats and what Eric and SCB are able to do......but dang...that has to be the nicest looking one I have seen to date! 

Please give us some updated numbers when you get her broken in. I am really considering selling my shallowsport now!


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

I love the flat black look. Slick looking ride!


----------



## txsmith1 (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

best one yet


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

txsmith1 said:


>


I started dancing for my wife on that one. Then I took my shirt off and it went down hill from there:rotfl:


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

theyallbreak said:


> I started dancing for my wife on that one. Then I took my shirt off and it went down hill from there:rotfl:


LMAO, My fiance is sitting here watching/reading this and getting a kick out of it.
Here area few more from Saturday and burn bar spot light.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

That is one BEAUTIFUL sled!!!


Sitting in my pop-up sweating.


----------



## theyallbreak (Jan 29, 2012)

ReconFishin4Life said:


> LMAO, My fiance is sitting here watching/reading this and getting a kick out of it.
> Here area few more from Saturday and burn bar spot light.


It needs one more prop on the lower unit so you have 4x4


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

theyallbreak said:


> It needs one more prop on the lower unit so you have 4x4


Yes I DID want a TRP when getting the quote but a good friend of mine who knowledge of boats is second to none who's word ill take owns a recon and said "this boat is built right and doesnt need that band aid."lol....Trust me if i knew I would gain anything from that $6,000 upgrade it WOULD be on the back of it for sure. Thats what was on the back of the Majek RFL that was sold a month ago which i swore by and loved.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Who is doing the upholstery work for SBC now?


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Snus said:


> Who is doing the upholstery work for SBC now?


Not sure snus have to let factory answer that. Whoever it is does a FINE job.


----------



## ctcrop (Jan 5, 2012)

Love the colors & Love the boat! Now, I if could only hit the dang lottery!
Congrats on the new sled!


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

ctcrop said:


> Love the colors & Love the boat! Now, I if could only hit the dang lottery!
> Congrats on the new sled!


Getting delivered to the house and will be here at noon. Couldn't get away long enough to run over and pick it up for the next week so Eric is bringing it himself. Now that's some Customer Service for you not to mention him staying in touch with me EVERY day during the build process as things got added and changed every other day it seemed like.


----------



## Whoady0520 (Nov 24, 2012)

That is some good customer service,almost unheard of from a boat dealer,thats awesome. An sick boat by the way love the flat black!


----------



## speck trout chaser (Jun 22, 2011)

ReconFishin4Life said:


> Getting delivered to the house and will be here at noon. Couldn't get away long enough to run over and pick it up for the next week so Eric is bringing it himself. Now that's some Customer Service for you not to mention him staying in touch with me EVERY day during the build process as things got added and changed every other day it seemed like.


And that is why he has tons of respect!!


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

A couple shots leaving the shop. 

On-the-Water pics, and maybe shoot some Go Pro when she comes back for rear seat, trailer wrap & trolling motor.

Thank you!


SCB Factory


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

For sure on that Go Pro, think that's a great idea!


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Speechless !!


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

Looks good. I am gonna have to stop by after work today and check this thing out in person.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

wildbill said:


> Looks good. I am gonna have to stop by after work today and check this thing out in person.


Bills give Noke a call he is on his way back from south Texas(might be home by now). Me and JLO wont be at the crib till after dark.


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Nice Rig*

Very Nice Rig Spoor! Well done!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a sweet boat for sure like most I'm envious to say the least! BUT the only thing I see missing is the stero system! But I'd still own it


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> That's a sweet boat for sure like most I'm envious to say the least! BUT the only thing I see missing is the stero system! But I'd still own it


You cant see the speakers (sub u cant under console)? Fusion stereo system with 12" sub and 4 4*6 all with led rings. Sounds VERY good!


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

ReconFishin4Life said:


> You cant see the speakers (sub u cant under console)? Fusion stereo system with 12" sub and 4 4*6 all with led rings. Sounds VERY good!


Well I stand corrected that is the baddest boat on the water haha


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Few shots at night with burn bar spot and LED rings lite up.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Saltwater stealth...


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Any numbers yet on cruise and WOT.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

sick


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

You boys flat lost your minds when y'all built that one. Very sweet! Congrats to the new owners. 

Y'all giggin frogs at night with that light?  Just askin?


----------



## bjmillet (Apr 9, 2012)

One Bad Black Boat.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

skeeter77346 said:


> You boys flat lost your minds when y'all built that one. Very sweet! Congrats to the new owners.
> 
> Y'all giggin frogs at night with that light?  Just askin?


Lol right. No, will be used while under way (early in the morning) zig zagging through the marsh/back lakes in POC duck hunting for the most part.


----------



## dagnich (Feb 3, 2013)

They need to make a 300 SHO just for SCB's


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

dagnich said:


> They need to make a 300 SHO just for SCB's


Totally agree, would have a 300 on it if that was the case.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

Just flash the ECM to a 300.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Got the boat back today from SCB. Had the trolling motor (tried any which way to get it done in black but couldn't find anyway to do it that wanted to go with so is what it is) and back bench installed. Heading down to its home in POC finally. Thx again to Eric and his team.


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think you could wipe off the grin on my face if I had that behind my truck! It would even cause me to possibly have an attitude like Harley guys have when I pull up with my Honda bagger. Sweet ride!!!


----------



## T. Rep (May 24, 2009)

Shoulda just got the MinnKota Terrova. They make it in black.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

T. Rep said:


> Shoulda just got the MinnKota Terrova. They make it in black.


The freshwater one comes in black thst is comparable to this one and to convert it to saltwater is more than a chore after getting specs on both ftom FTU.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I think this is my favorite Recon yet. Congratulations on a great looking ride.

What light did you put on the burn bar? I had 2 Rigid Dully Spots on my last boat and they did good but want better on the next.


----------



## el rojo (May 14, 2005)

Boat ramp envy for sure. Sick rig


----------



## fishinfever3577 (Aug 22, 2012)

*Troller*

I'm getting my riptide hydrodipped in carbon fiber. I'll get pics up when it's done. 
I was wanting mine all black also because my boat is all black with grey


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

fishinfever3577 said:


> I'm getting my riptide hydrodipped in carbon fiber. I'll get pics up when it's done.
> I was wanting mine all black also because my boat is all black with grey


Didn't explore that option. Please, do looking forward to how it comes out. Thanks for the input


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm currently waiting the results from a buddy that plans to dip a white yeti.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Im Headed South said:


> I'm currently waiting the results from a buddy that plans to dip a white yeti.


Let me know if u don't mind. Also where yall are getting the dipping done or is it a DYI.


----------



## Whipray (Mar 12, 2007)

Gerald S said:


> I think this is my favorite Recon yet. Congratulations on a great looking ride.


No doubt. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## ReconFishin4Life (Aug 4, 2013)

Gerald S said:


> I think this is my favorite Recon yet. Congratulations on a great looking ride.
> 
> What light did you put on the burn bar? I had 2 Rigid Dully Spots on my last boat and they did good but want better on the next.


Thx again to everyone it is truly an amazing rig. I believe its a Rouge 4 (spelling?) This is s 6" one and is PLENTY bright. Dont think its necessary to get anything bigger.


----------



## East Cape (Feb 26, 2010)

awesome rig!
you can line-x the troller and cooler as they do that here in FL
just wanted to give you another option.
tight lines!


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

That paint scheme is gorgeous.


----------



## cominahead (Sep 15, 2011)

good looking boat. now that you mention it I see the lids kinda stand out. could coat them same as yeti or troll motor. its plastic. right? or just go faster and nobody will see lids lol


----------

